# carnEVIL 2015 invitations so far!



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

And these are the main invitation which after looking at the pic I need to cut them a bit straighter! I guess I will have to semd them in a box, I'll have to think of something else to put in it since the ticket is 3 times the size of the siamese twins. Maybe have scary clown cookies made and send one per box?


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow those are great. I pinned them for my friend that is doing this theme.


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is the one I created. I am willing to share the template (.psd file) or if you do not have photoshop I am willing to help out a fellow Haunter and change it up for you. Just send me a PM and see what I can do for FREE!!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I think they look great! I'm not sure if you will be having games like a carnival, but what about putting some game tokens (dollar store?) in the box too, perhaps a pouch of them or something. Looks great!


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

I actually just wrote a lady on etsy to make soem creepy clown cookies so I'm going to include one of those in each boxed invitation


----------



## jonnyci (Mar 1, 2011)

We did the Carnevil themed party last year


----------



## Phantome46 (Oct 14, 2014)

These look fantastic! I'm about to start building mine this week


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love your invites! How original!! I love seeing the stuff people come up with here.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

rachelesmith said:


> This idea was taken from the Brooklyn Limestone blog but when I saw them I HAD to try and recreate them! This is the sideshow portion of the invitation, the main information is on a bloody carnival ticket!


Such a great idea, they look amazing! Lazy ole me would just send out the invitations and give out the twins as party favors.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Coyboy created a template for me and I am thrilled to death with it.
Many thanks again for your generosity.



coxboy316 said:


> View attachment 253269
> 
> Here is the one I created. I am willing to share the template (.psd file) or if you do not have photoshop I am willing to help out a fellow Haunter and change it up for you. Just send me a PM and see what I can do for FREE!!


----------



## lex223 (Sep 10, 2015)

coxboy316 said:


> View attachment 253269
> 
> Here is the one I created. I am willing to share the template (.psd file) or if you do not have photoshop I am willing to help out a fellow Haunter and change it up for you. Just send me a PM and see what I can do for FREE!!


Dude, that looks awesome. What kind of Photoshop do you use?


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Photoshop Cs5


----------



## Car811 (Sep 13, 2015)

coxboy316 said:


> View attachment 253269
> 
> Here is the one I created. I am willing to share the template (.psd file) or if you do not have photoshop I am willing to help out a fellow Haunter and change it up for you. Just send me a PM and see what I can do for FREE!!


so awesome! New to this forum.


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you to those I cut & pasted from to create this invite and added the poem. Started converting my old props into clowns.


----------



## Abraven (Aug 25, 2011)

ours from a few years ago,


----------



## coxboy316 (Apr 29, 2015)

Me and my fiancé finished up the invitations to the party. Decided to make a ticket booth with a removable clown nose, a bag of candy and the ticket.


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

That is amazing! Soooo creative! We ended up sending the ticket, the babies and scary clown cookies i had made off of etsy in a plain boring box. I wish I would have seen this before I sent them! I would have tried to make the box look like a ticket booth!


----------



## alltogetherdead (Sep 8, 2009)

This year we went a little more simple but with effect with our invites to our CarnEvil themed event. 
I found a spot of color with a vintage Freak Show advert, had them printed on cardstock and then just attached another simple card stock gray scale printed invitation to a black latex balloon. Invitations were hand delivered and tied in a random location to locals ("IT" inspired) and mailed in a priority box to those over 30 minutes away (helium filled so they would float up when opened.)

Invitation front


























Invitation back personal info edit out


----------



## Cathe (Sep 14, 2021)

rachelesmith said:


> This idea was taken from the Brooklyn Limestone blog but when I saw them I HAD to try and recreate them! This is the sideshow portion of the invitation, the main information is on a bloody carnival ticket!





coxboy316 said:


> View attachment 253269
> 
> Here is the one I created. I am willing to share the template (.psd file) or if you do not have photoshop I am willing to help out a fellow Haunter and change it up for you. Just send me a PM and see what I can do for FREE!!


Hey,

I know its been quite some time since you made these invites but, I absolutely love them! Ant way you can send me a template?


----------



## Cathe (Sep 14, 2021)

I do not have photo shop. Do you think you can help me create a new invite?


----------

